# Crystal River 11.1.19



## jglidden (Feb 13, 2014)

For my buddy's 30th birthday we fished the Crystal River / Ozello area and I would say we did it right! Caught fish from sunrise to sunset. Here are a few of the picture worthy ones


----------



## Janos More (Aug 31, 2018)

Woww! Looks like a day full of action. Congratulations!


----------



## Guvner (Jun 19, 2013)

Great day indeed, well done mate, some beautiful fish. Those Reds up there are a Coppery as they come.


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

Awesome day, thanks for sharing!

What did you catch the Sheepshead on? Every time I see them they are swimming around like their hair is on fire...


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

Awesome, looks like a great day.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Nice fish. I love that place but shhhhhh don't tell anyone about it.


----------



## jglidden (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks guys!
@m32825 the sheepshead was caught on a Tsunami Shrimp, but I prefer to catch them on the end of my pole spear


----------

